# عبدالرحيم يكشف رسالة التنظيم "الدولى" إلى "بديع" للإطاحة بـ"مرسي"..وساعة الصفر لـ"الجيش"



## mary naeem (29 يونيو 2013)

*عبدالرحيم يكشف رسالة التنظيم "الدولى" إلى "بديع" للإطاحة بـ"مرسي"..وساعة الصفر لـ"الجيش"*

​عبدالرحيم يكشف رسالة التنظيم "الدولى" إلى "بديع" للإطاحة بـ"مرسي"..وساعة الصفر لـ"الجيش"
​
​





​




أكد الدكتور عبدالرحيم على ، الباحث ورئيس المركز العربي للدراسات، على أن أجهزة الأمن المصري تبحث الأن عن مجموعة من حركة حماس تسللت إلى الداخل المصري.​

وأضاف عبدالرحيم خلال مداخلة هاتفية على قناة التحرير مع الإعلامي محمد الغيطي أن هناك مجموعة محترفة من الداخلية للتعامل معاهم ، مشيراً إلى أن الداخلية تبحث عنهم ، لافتاً إلى أن التنظيم الدولى للإخوان بدأ بالإتصال بالدكتور محمد بديع مرشد عام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر لإيجاد حل عاجل وفوري ، وإقناع "مرسي" بالتنحى فوراً قبل يوم الطوفان لكى لا يتم الفتك به من قبل حكومات الدول العربية ، ولايؤثر على التنظيم الدولى فى العالم كله بعد القضاء على رجال التنظيم فى مصر.​

وأضاف على أن يوم 30 يونيو مساء سيحسم الجيش قراراه فى إستمرار "مرسي" من عدمه فى إدارة شئون البلاد، والإنحياز الكامل للجماهير ضد من تجسسو على البلاد.​​
[YOUTUBE]bTHpSmKJhlc[/YOUTUBE]​



الفجر الاليكترونية​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يونيو 2013)

*قد  يكون  الخبر صحيح ... وهنا المشكله*

*أو أنه  خبر  تم  تسريبه بغرض  الأرهاب*

*ربنا  يستر  علي  شعبه*



​


----------

